# Dog in a layout blind.



## Mark Teahan (Apr 1, 2012)

Asked that question last year and got lots replies. Alot said bad idea.
Well, I had bought a big Banded RIP blind, and Trap and I practiced/trained over the summer getting used to it and figuring out our plan.
Last evening, we got to try it out.
It worked perfectly. He actually laid partly behind me and up my left side.
We shot 14 ducks last evening and he never broke, came up marking birds falling, behind me and well behind the muzzle.
He was an absolute joy to have inside with me.

The blind was easy to conceal, left a single footprint, so no extra bump was around, where a dog blind would have been.
We got it going on with this set up!

Ih, and him getting back in was easy. Just lean to the left, hold gun out the way, say get it, he jumps in on the right and ducks down, goes behind the seat, and stops on my left. He was a good arm rest too. Close the doors and we were ready to go again.

He may never attain top titles, but he's a heck of a huntin dog!


----------



## Blue Tick (Aug 17, 2013)

Congrats. I'm working with mine now and getting him used to working out of it. He does very well on his stand when out in the marshes/rice fields, but we are hunting some cut fields this year and I need to get him used to the dog blind.


----------



## DarrinGreene (Feb 8, 2007)

Mark is that the one or two man version you bought?


----------



## Jim Danis (Aug 15, 2008)

I've ran 2 hunt test with layout blinds and one of them we could have the dogs in the blind with us. Worked out great having him in it with me. When I've hunted with my blind he's been inside ever since.


----------



## Mark Teahan (Apr 1, 2012)

Its a one man blind.
Its huge.
Down sides, it just folds lower, and its heavy.
It has a steel frame, 64 1/4x64 1/4.
Here's a pic when I first set it last evening.


----------



## Max4d (Oct 3, 2014)

I have an old Gooseview Destroyer and a Finisher and have had my lab inside both. Have had him lay between my legs and it seemed to work well. No room for wiggling when birds are working and he was safe from the gun barrel when I came up.


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

Well ,,,,, I guess you figured it out. As long as the dog is beside you and not between your legs your good .Just got back from ND and thats all we did.Very safe as the animal is in constant contact with you.....Only downside is when dog has gas....whewwww....... Jim


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

Horrible horrible idea. One attempt of breaking and your loaded gun is pointing somewhere you're not intending. It's not an if situation but a when situation.


----------



## Steve Hamel (Mar 1, 2004)

Mark,

I've ran my last 2 HRCH/MH''s out of my layout blind while field hunting for at least 8 or 9 years now. I taught both of them to crawl in behind the rest and remain there until given the command to retrieve. Put their but on your shooting side , head on your opposite side. Practice, practice , practice.

Steve


----------



## farmbabe (Aug 1, 2014)

Its takes a well trained dog to lay in the layout. It certainly can be done.


----------



## Don Lietzau (Jan 8, 2011)

Mark
Tell me more about your blind
Brand
Model
Maker
where I can get one
Thanks
Don


----------



## FieldLab (Aug 5, 2011)

And sometimes a dog with multiple titles cant hunt
Hunt a cripple down, enjoy your dog they live to hunt


----------



## augunner (Jan 5, 2014)

Why not just buy or build a dog blind to put safely behind you where there is no chance they could accidentally be shot? I can't say that I would always or ever want my dog in a layout blind with me. By the time I have a small blind bag and a box of shells, maybe a little food or something, not a lot of room for a 60 plus pound dog.


----------



## Mark Teahan (Apr 1, 2012)

It is made by a company called BANDED.
The model is called a RIP.
Snow cover available too. Couldn't find one anywhere, so I called BANDED, and they sold me one direct.
I bought the blind last February on serious sale from Cabelas. 
This is just after I hit it with flat brown spray paint.
 
It was a bit of a pita to put together, but a little bending of the ends to line up better, made it easy.
Here's pre camoing it.
 
My other layout next to it, is a tanglefree, landing zone.
Trap is about 90 pounds, and him getting in it.
http://smg.photobucket.com/user/splattermatic/media/20140212_131626_zpsfld3gmmk.mp4.html 
I really like it, but like I said before, it's really big and heavy. Something your NOT gonna want to carry very far.
I put it in the bed of my truck first, then use it as a decoy bag, to haul decoys inside instead of separate bags.


----------



## Keith S. (May 6, 2005)

I always amazes me when people ask for advice then do the opposite. 

It is a poor decision to put a dog in the layout blind with you. There are 2 kinds of dogs, dogs that have broke and dogs that haven't YET broke. I hunted with a guy that kept his dog in his layout, said he's been doing that for years and never had an issue. I don't know what was different about the hunt the day I hunted with him, but his dog came out of that layout when the shot was called and ripped his lip wide open. Nothing a couple stitches couldn't fix though. Never hunted with that guy again so not sure if he still keeps his dog in the blind with him.


----------



## Mark Teahan (Apr 1, 2012)

I didn't ask for advice.
I did what I did and prior to, asked if anyone else did too.
I hunt alone 99.9% of the time. If it happens, well I guess a spinner or decoy may get it.
Guess time will tell?
Started this thread to show it works. (for me). 

And yep, gamer dogs, sometimes, are poor hunting dogs...


----------



## MissSkeeter (May 17, 2013)

Keith S. said:


> I always amazes me when people ask for advice then do the opposite.
> 
> It is a poor decision to put a dog in the layout blind with you. There are 2 kinds of dogs, dogs that have broke and dogs that haven't YET broke. I hunted with a guy that kept his dog in his layout, said he's been doing that for years and never had an issue. I don't know what was different about the hunt the day I hunted with him, but his dog came out of that layout when the shot was called and ripped his lip wide open. Nothing a couple stitches couldn't fix though. Never hunted with that guy again so not sure if he still keeps his dog in the blind with him.


I walk in >1-mile to my favorite mudflat layout shooting spot.
I carry my decoys and gear in 2 stacked sleds (attached jpg).

Then I put my lab in one sled back in the cattails or willows where she can clearly see the marks and I layout in the second sled out in the mudflat, using what ever natural cover I need. The retriever gets an excellent view of all the marks and 
is not anywhere near the muzzle blast...typically 100 yards back in the cattails.
I've never had her break, but if she did I can get to the duck before she can...


After several retrieves, I drain the sled so she is dry even in subzero temps.


----------



## copterdoc (Mar 26, 2006)

Mark Teahan said:


> .....We shot 14 ducks last evening........


 That's a lot of ducks.

How many did Trap shoot?


----------



## Mark Teahan (Apr 1, 2012)

There were 2 of us hunting. Chris showed up after I had my blind and decoys set.
Notice the black spot next to my blind on the left? Its my big plastic rake to help blend his blind in.


----------



## Loran Marmes (JR) (Jan 19, 2013)

What did you mean by gamer dogs and that they arent good hunters?


----------



## Brettttka (Feb 9, 2013)

Mark this is a great idea. What some I dont think understand is that it is a 2 PERSON layout. Your dog is not laying between your legs(seems like the worst safety issue ever) he is laying next to you in his own spot to where he isnt anywhere near the muzzle blast. Dont know if you have tried but the Banded dog vest is fantastic along with their calls.


----------



## oneshotlu (Mar 12, 2014)

TroyFeeken said:


> Horrible horrible idea. One attempt of breaking and your loaded gun is pointing somewhere you're not intending. It's not an if situation but a when situation.



Same thing could happen if the dog breaks from beside you...


----------



## Brettttka (Feb 9, 2013)

Agreed could happen if he is beside you in a dog box or a blind but is less likely to happen than if he is between your legs.


----------



## Mark Teahan (Apr 1, 2012)

I guess if I did feel him moving to break, since he is behind me, I could just lean over and let him out without knocking me around.
The opening is pretty big, and would be the opposite of when he gets back in.
Im really liking this, it works for me, I have a very mellow boy, and am aware of where my muzzle points.
Haven't shot a spinner yet either. Im aware of where Im shooting as well.
Glad I don't hunt with some of you, and Im sure you feel the same.
You think and do as you want and Ill do the same.
Was just showing something that works for me.


----------



## freezeland (Nov 1, 2012)

oneshotlu said:


> Same thing could happen if the dog breaks from beside you...


Thats why you keep the dog's blind behind you, and a little ways back. To each his own though. I'm in the camp that a dog in a layout blind is a bad idea. Not worth the risk.


----------



## Daren Galloway (Jun 28, 2012)

oneshotlu said:


> Same thing could happen if the dog breaks from beside you...


How do you figure? There would have to be a concerted effort by the dog to jump in the layout blind without to hit you while shooting. The danger of it running in front of the muzzle is the same, maybe less because he's going to hit you causing you to point the barrel god only knows at what, but probably away from the dog. 

Mark you're right, them damn gamer dogs, worthless bunch really, couldn't pick up a nice looking mallard if it jumped in their mouth. Thats the most ridiculous thing I've heard, well today. And the simple fact that your dog lays in a layout blind nicely has little to do with the fact that he is or isn't a nice hunting dog. I could go get a bassett hound that would probably lay in there til next Tuesady but that wouldn't make him worth a, well you know, as a hunting dog. You clearly don't get what the games are about, or how they work, or you wouldn't constantly be spouting off about how "gamer" dogs are bad hunting dogs and using "he's a hunting dog" as a crutch for if you fail a test with Trap. They're dogs, the reality of it is, there are a lot of dogs that are much much much better hunting dogs than yours or mine, and they can play the games too, very well.


----------



## Mark Teahan (Apr 1, 2012)

Just saying they have no hunting experience. nothing more
Traps failures have been my fault. Handler error mostly. First dog and trying hard to train to the best of MY ability.
Take it how you wish. A controlled environment test, isn't the same as field conditions. You can't argue that.


----------



## Daren Galloway (Jun 28, 2012)

Mark Teahan said:


> Just saying they have no hunting experience. nothing more


That is an ignorant statement.


----------



## Good Dogs (Nov 1, 2005)

Mark Teahan said:


> Asked that question last year and got lots replies. Alot said bad idea.
> Well, I had bought a big Banded RIP blind, and Trap and I practiced/trained over the summer getting used to it and figuring out our plan.
> Last evening, we got to try it out.
> It worked perfectly. He actually laid partly behind me and up my left side.
> ...


Probably really nice to have him there on those cold mornings. For you. Not him.


----------



## Loran Marmes (JR) (Jan 19, 2013)

This is NAFC FC Fourleafs ice breaker buster, after a hunt one of his owners took him on, in case you arent sure NAFC mean he was a national champ. Your statement was very ignorant. I know a guy who runs goldens and his old male is a win away from his fc and is a hunting machine and so is his young one who is on the national derby list.


----------



## Loran Marmes (JR) (Jan 19, 2013)

This is my pup out of buster who ran derbies this year and has derby points, he is a hunting fool and also hunts upland. Buddy in the picture has a dog that could play the game and is a hell of a hunter. Just cuz these dogs are high drive has no barring on their hunting abilities. Just wanted to enlighted a little bit and there are a lot more that hunt, i have heard stories about mike lardy hunting wit lottie who was one of the best dogs to ever run in my opioion.


----------



## Mark Teahan (Apr 1, 2012)

I am referring to dogs that only do tests. I am well aware of those that do both.
I am more than happy with my dog, and what titles he has. I did not get him to earn ribbons and titles, but try to train him to the best of MY ability.He has filled my heart with more joy and happiness, than any ribbon could.
Have a great life all, enjoy your dogs, as I will, because time spent with them is short.


----------



## oneshotlu (Mar 12, 2014)

freezeland said:


> Thats why you keep the dog's blind behind you, and a little ways back. To each his own though. I'm in the camp that a dog in a layout blind is a bad idea. Not worth the risk.


When you are hunting in a layout you are taking a risk with a dog that isn't staked no matter what, that's just part of it... Just my opinion and we all have our ways, not saying one is better than the other! I always use a dog blind and almost always stake my dog down, but I will say on colder days I don't mind letting my pup get in the blind with me!


----------



## Loran Marmes (JR) (Jan 19, 2013)

For me its not about ribbons, its much more and me n my pup are very very close just like you and yours. Its incredible how these animals can touch a persons heart and the things they can do. Good luck rest of the year and safe hunting.


----------



## Mark Teahan (Apr 1, 2012)

You too.
Going this evening again.
Trying not to over hunt that one field. Don't want them getting wise!


----------



## Pam Spears (Feb 25, 2010)

Mark I get what you're saying about the dogs, and I agree with you. Our hunt test dogs love their testing and training, and they've become pretty accomplished at pheasant hunting, because we get to do it off and on all winter. But they just don't get to go duck hunting: up to now, maybe one day a year. Babe has never hunted ducks in her life. If they get the opportunity to figure out what the heck's going on, I think they'll do fine. It's not their fault we don't take them, and it doesn't mean they're stupid, or they wouldn't have their master titles.

Our friend who hunts regularly on a nearby river (on a lease) spends a lot of time getting his dogs used to the river and the banks, the current, the obstacles, etc. during the summer. They know the blind area, they learn through experience to sit in front of the blind, to watch for birds, to deal with current, overhanging branches, and even ice. They retrieve bumpers there in the off season: they know exactly what's going to happen when they get there. Our dog shows up one Saturday morning, has no idea that he is going to be retrieving ducks, and is sitting in the blind so he can't see the ducks when they fly over and fall. He's never been there before, never even seen a hunting blind, and hasn't learned to sit and watch for birds. He spends 2 hours there once, and is barely getting the idea, and then he is done for the year. No wonder the myth that hunt test dogs can't hunt exists: he made a pretty poor showing compared to the dogs that hunt there day after day year after year. But with his training, he could learn to keep up with them, he just needs the experience. We hope he'll get some this year <wink>. Mark has seen this dog hunt, his title didn't do him much good in the field (yet) except for a nice blind he ran, from what I hear. But I bet he does better next time!

That darned job... one day we'll retire and then we'll get all our dogs out into the real world.


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

Dog in my avatar as a puppy on the left and in my signature, now also Qualified All Age with a win, we train and campaign during the hunting off season to keep up with conditioning and keep sharp for hunting season. through 4 hunting seasons he's picked up nearly 1,000 birds on average each season. Picked up over 200 birds on a spring snow goose hunt. We hunt almost exclusively layout blinds in fields and I have a double door low profile layout blind for the dog and it sits right behind my head. Allows the dog to look out either door and move and mark the birds regardless of the direction they come in. I'm never concerned of the dog breaking and hitting me to redirect my barrel where it shouldn't at any time. Also in any event the dog does break, I can control my finger on pulling the trigger or not. The first time your dog breaks at that right moment where you're pulling the trigger and you blow a hole in the boot bag of your layout blind, you'll wish you did it the right way.


----------



## DarrinGreene (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for the information Mark


----------



## Mark Teahan (Apr 1, 2012)

A short video from last evenings hunt.
My buddy shooting.
http://smg.photobucket.com/user/splattermatic/media/20141015_181258_zpsopuuywqr.mp4.html
This evenings set up.


----------



## mathewrodriguez (May 11, 2011)

Shooting _that_ close over a dog will cause hearing loss.

Mark sounds like you have a GREAT DOG and wonderful relationship... I have hunted my entire life, and have ruined the hearing on some very good hunting dogs. Little more of a pain in the rear, but it truly is better for Trap to be set back off the firing line. And Trap can see the whole picture better being offset as well. I do applaud you for the commitment you've made to spending quality time with your boy and enjoy reading your posts.


----------



## Mark Teahan (Apr 1, 2012)




----------



## Keith S. (May 6, 2005)

Mark that's great it works good for you, I wish I trusted my dog enough to do the same, but I've seen bad things happen with dogs in a layout and it's just not worth the risk IMO. Beautiful dog BTW!


----------



## mathewrodriguez (May 11, 2011)

Doesn't matter if the dog is behind the muzzle... you'd never shoot that close to another person without hearing protection. Hunting in a blind with a dog close beside you will damage their hearing. Not hard to put the dog back off the firing line.


----------



## Mark Teahan (Apr 1, 2012)

Ahem (clearing throat).....
The dog in your avatar is closer than my dog is....
Just sayin.

Oh, but its just a blank!
Train like you hunt, or are there different standards going on here?

Guess my dog and I will be deaf together. Im on the verge of it already.


----------



## Daren Galloway (Jun 28, 2012)

I have never heard anyone ever say "train like you hunt" who is going to get 4 of their buddies to go sit in a blind for 3 hours starting at 4am, with no birds flying, just hangin out, to get that one volley. Thats how hunting goes a lot of the time, or you sit there for 4 hours and don't see any birds and go home. Thats a ridiculous statement. And no his dog is not closer to the muzzle than yours, his muzzle is at leas a foot above the dogs head and the length of the barrel out, while yours is at the same height and parallel with the chamber. And you're right, he's using primer poppers if thats an HRC test, which make little to no sound, as you know. and you're shooting a live load. So have fun going deaf with your dog, and hopefully he never gets shot or hits your arm and cause you to shoot anybody or anything unintended.


----------



## Mark Teahan (Apr 1, 2012)

Guess your hunting sucks?
A friend had just an hour to go this morning.
9 ducks and a goose and we bailed.
 
Last evening we were done in 20 minutes, with 14 ducks.

Scouting sure helps.


----------



## freezeland (Nov 1, 2012)

Daren Galloway said:


> I have never heard anyone ever say "train like you hunt" who is going to get 4 of their buddies to go sit in a blind for 3 hours starting at 4am, with no birds flying, just hangin out, to get that one volley. Thats how hunting goes a lot of the time, or you sit there for 4 hours and don't see any birds and go home. Thats a ridiculous statement. And no his dog is not closer to the muzzle than yours, his muzzle is at leas a foot above the dogs head and the length of the barrel out, while yours is at the same height and parallel with the chamber. And you're right, he's using primer poppers if thats an HRC test, which make little to no sound, as you know. and you're shooting a live load. So have fun going deaf with your dog, and hopefully he never gets shot or hits your arm and cause you to shoot anybody or anything unintended.


Daren - Mark is going to have to shoot his own dog before he will ever be convinced that what he is doing is a bad idea in the end all things said. Hopefully he will never be convinced and Trap will be a long lived dog, albeit deaf.


----------



## Daren Galloway (Jun 28, 2012)

freezeland said:


> Daren - Mark is going to have to shoot his own dog before he will ever be convinced that what he is doing is a bad idea in the end all things said. Hopefully he will never be convinced and Trap will be a long lived dog, albeit deaf.


You're right Freezeland, I hope Trap lives a long life as well.


----------



## mathewrodriguez (May 11, 2011)

Foolishness is more than being stupid, it's self imposed arrogance and ignorance. Wisdom can't be imparted on fools.


----------



## MissSkeeter (May 17, 2013)

freezeland said:


> Daren - Mark is going to have to shoot his own dog before he will ever be convinced that what he is doing is a bad idea in the end all things said. Hopefully he will never be convinced and Trap will be a long lived dog, albeit deaf.



A deaf hunter and retriever is a sad, preventable thing...

Here is my 13-year old lab who has excellent hearing, despite having >1,000 birds shot for her .... she has always been in another sled back in the cattails or willows (50-100 yards) while I am in the mudflat layout shooting wearing electronic ear muffs.

(I am pushing 60 and still have excellent hearing despite shooting thousands of rounds ).


----------



## Im_with_Brandy (Apr 22, 2010)

Jim Danis said:


> I've ran 2 hunt test with layout blinds and one of them we could have the dogs in the blind with us. Worked out great having him in it with me. When I've hunted with my blind he's been inside ever since.


Ran a hunt test a few years ago in Ohio. We had to get in a layout blind. Never used one before my dog kept trying to sit on my chest. What a circus that was. Good thing she only weighs 30 lbs.

I have used one since and have been able to get the dog to lay between my feet and have to have the blind tilted up. probably would not work as well with a dog as tall as a lab.


----------

